# Oscar and friends...



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Just a few pics I snapped tonight of the big tank.  Enjoy.

The star of the show, Gizmo. 5 years this month, ~13 inches.









Supporting cast, Black convict. ~ 4 inches long.

















Stunt double, Firemouth ~ 4 inches.

















Behind the scenes crew, Tinfoil Barbs ~ 14 inches.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Very nice tank!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow very nice!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Just saying.... that's a beautiful convict... which i shouldn't say since my male convict just killed his female today after the eggs hatched yesterday 

But yeah, and love the tinfoils too!


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## FishOnLand (Jul 10, 2010)

What size is your tank? That is a great setup and nice looking fish! :thumb:


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks, its a 125g. 8)


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

wow 14 inches tinfoil barb, 13 inches oscar. That's huge.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

They are pretty good sized. I remember when I bought them, they were dither fish for a Jaguar I had in my 30g (back when I thought a 30g was big enough :lol: ). The jag finished off about 4 of them, but these two survived, for whatever reason. I couldn't just kill them after they had survived that demon, so I put them in my 55g, and then my 120g, and then the 125g. That was.... about 3 years ago.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice tank, I love their bright colors! They look really healthy.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I 2nd that :thumb:


----------



## Bully Fish (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Love your fish terror - hope my oscar grows to be as healthy as yours!


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Updating with a few more pics.


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

wow beautiful oscar i wish mine had that much red on him he is about the same size i think. :thumb: :thumb:


----------

